# Puerto Rico: what resort to exchange into?



## dominidude (Sep 12, 2015)

Hello,
I'm considering requesting an exchange into resorts in the island, and would like some suggestions regarding what resorts you think I should put in the OGS.
The island is small enough that we do not really care where the resort might be  (beach front or not is Ok)

What we do care about are that the facilities (pool) and the unit be in excellent condition. Also, we noticed that some resorts in the island charge a relativity high number of mandatory fees (cleaning, amenity, parking etc) and we would like to minimize those.
Any exchange company (RCI, II, SFX, DAE) is Ok.
Any suggestions and related information are welcome, thanks.


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 14, 2015)

dominidude said:


> Hello,
> I'm considering requesting an exchange into resorts in the island, and would like some suggestions regarding what resorts you think I should put in the OGS.
> The island is small enough that we do not really care where the resort might be  (beach front or not is Ok)
> 
> ...



About 30 years ago we exchanged into Palma del Mar.  It was wonderful.  I do not know what it is today.


----------



## Helios (Oct 10, 2015)

Hyatt Hacienda del Mar

http://www.hyattvacationclub.com/hvc/en/properties/haciendadelmar.html


----------



## dclark1010 (Oct 14, 2015)

*Puerto Rico*

There are several  time shares in San Juan area if you want "action", nightlife etc. Otherwise, Club Cala de Palmas in Palmas del Mar/Humacao 45 minutes southeast of San Juan is quieter, relaxing and has miles of beaches, golf/ tennis, small casino but not much party/ night life.


----------



## dominidude (Oct 14, 2015)

dclark1010 said:


> There are several  time shares in San Juan area if you want "action", nightlife etc. Otherwise, Club Cala de Palmas in Palmas del Mar/Humacao 45 minutes southeast of San Juan is quieter, relaxing and has miles of beaches, golf/ tennis, small casino but not much party/ night life.



I think I saw everything you mentioned, but I'm afraid all those resort options come with quite a few pesky fees.
If you have a particular resort that doesn't have to many fees, hasn't already been mentioned, yet is still decent, let me know.


----------

